# كريمات للشعر



## المهند هوهو (1 مايو 2011)

اخواني المهندسين:
انا داخل على مشروع جديد في صناعة الكريمات ومواد التجميل 
فارجوا منكم من يمتلك تركيبات لكريمات الشعر ان يفيدنا لو بشيئ بسيط
وسيكون في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة وارجو من من يمتلك اي تركيبة للشعر ان 
يزودنا بها في القريب العاجل وشكرا جزيلا مقدما لمن يزودنا بالتركيبة


----------



## المهند هوهو (4 مايو 2011)

شو القصة صار على موضوعي اسبوع ما في احد افادني بيوجد عندوا تركيبات ولا


----------



## احمد بهجت م (16 مايو 2011)

*Hair care: Clear hair gel with sunscreens*​Hair care (Shampoos, Conditioners & Styling) >> Hair gels
Stepan
protection
Aids in styling the hair as well as protects from the sun.
*Phase*​*INCI Name*
*Quantity (%)*​*A*
STEPANQUAT™ ML
1.0
*A*
STEPAN® OCTYL ISONONANOATE
10.0
*A*
Parsol MCX (Roche) Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate
7.5
*A*
Escalol 587 (ISP) Ethylhexyl Salicylate
5.0
*A*
Vitamin E Acetate (Roche) Tocopheryl Acetate
0.2
*A*
Vitamin A Palmitate (Roche) Retinyl Palmitate
0.02
*A*
Fragrance, Preservative
q.s.
*A*
Vegelatum Clear (Natunola) Canola Oil/Silica/ZEA Mays (corn) Starch
75.0

Appearance, at 25ºC: Clear gel
In a suitable vessel equipped with agitation capability, combine all ingredients. Mix well until homogeneous


----------



## المهند هوهو (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتيير اخي احمد انك اعطيت موضوعي اهتمام
بس للاسف ما استفدت شي


----------

